# im finally ga16det!



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

well i finally finished my ga16det so i want to say thanks to wes and anthony for all the help you have given me, and a big thanks to my local nissan buddies which are not on the forum the car holds boost fine pulls really good and idles perfect i still have a few things to work out but im off to a good start and hope to get the car faster. i will post pics soon!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

im gonna say that for a 100% custom setup, its a really clean finish..pretty cool engine bay...too bad its still only a GA  chingale donkey!!


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Awesome! Congrats  

post some pics!


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

awesome. hope you enjoy it. next up, hit up the dyno and see what it does.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

since this is more general and not question related, im goin to move this to the general section


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats!! :thumbup:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds like you guys got it running decent yesterday... Glad to hear that! Good job thus far and be sure to post some GOOD,DETAILED pics. for us!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> awesome. hope you enjoy it. next up, hit up the dyno and see what it does.



Maybe you could do the same with your car and share the results???? 

Don't forget about those pictures Greg!


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Congratulations are certainly in order... That is an accomplishment to be proud of!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

check the members ride section for pics!!


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

yea once i get my computer running ill post pics of the slow beast


----------



## DJ Gizmo!!! (Aug 16, 2005)

*hey buddy*



se_nismo said:


> well i finally finished my ga16det so i want to say thanks to wes and anthony for all the help you have given me, and a big thanks to my local nissan buddies which are not on the forum the car holds boost fine pulls really good and idles perfect i still have a few things to work out but im off to a good start and hope to get the car faster. i will post pics soon!


just so you know you cant be gizmo i have been called gizmo since 1995 and im a party kid lol so have fun


----------

